# Who said wild discus aren't colorful ?



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Royal green coari









Jacaré capa









Royal jacaré capa









Royal blue









Téfé









Red royal alenquer









Red inanu









Green Peru









Spotted green Peru









Green Brasil


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

Alter do chao









Brown









Tucurui









Heckel atuma









Heckal blue face









Heckel abacaxi









Heckel red abacaxi (a very unique fish)


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Great colour on those !


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I've got a wild brown that is 5-6", soon as I can get back to my apartment through this freaking ice I'll take some pics. Wild discus are great.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Beautifull fish Adrien!!!!!!!!

p.s.A group buy is near.......


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Very nice colored!


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

they have great colors.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice color, but I already knew they had that lol...


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice colors


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i've never heard anyone say they weren't colourful


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

I was joking of course









Fact is here in France, most of people prefer hybrids discus due to more intensive colors...







They just don't know what they miss!

Adrien


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Normally I'm not that big of a fan of discus, but these fish are simply stunning








The one who will get a few of those in his tank is one happy fishkeeper









Edit: just out curiousity: could you tell me what the price is of the discus?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

there some kickass discus you have.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very colorful indeed


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Igarapé said:


> Fact is here in France, most of people prefer hybrids discus due to more intensive colors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow thats odd!


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

Very nice colors especially the "Heckel red abacaxi" is nice


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Wild forms are more interesting as well. Nice fish!


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry beautiful fich


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

i think i need to start a dicus tank!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

purdy


----------



## Igarapé (Jan 3, 2005)

> just out curiousity: could you tell me what the price is of the discus?


Most of them are between 50 and 120 euros depends on size and species. But from time to time we receive some very unique fish like this red abacaxis. Even Brasilian have never seen one like this!

We didn't want to sell this guy first but someone offered 450 euros for it so we let it go...









Adrien


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

For 450,00 euro's I would let it go either. But again those are some great discus


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

:O :O :O SO NICE $$$$


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sure wasnt me ahaha...man ive always wanted to set up a nice tank for them fishes!


----------

